# Ladder rack for 2004 F-150 Supercrew



## belu0501 (Sep 22, 2008)

I have been searching all over and have yet to find a full length ladder rack for my 5.5' bed... I know its a wussy truck and I will be upgrading to a bigger truck in the future, but I need something that I can use for the next couple years. I am a plumber so I wont be hauling anything too heavy just some pvc, and a couple ladders. Please let me know if anyone has any ideas. I have been looking at the Kargo Master Pro III but am confussed as to if it will work. Thanks!


----------



## ROVACON (Apr 19, 2010)

belu-

try googling Systemone Ladder Racks and also google TRAC Rac. Both make racks for your truck. :thumbsup:


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Hey Belu, your pretty funny...:laughing: wussy truck 

What the hell, It ain't like your carrying around a lot of lumber or ladders; TracRac will hook u up :thumbsup:


----------



## thom (Nov 3, 2006)

It's pretty simple to weld one up. Make it just like you want, add ratchet straps, cab roof protection, stretch it to the front bumper, whatever.


----------



## bauler (Nov 10, 2006)

Try Kargo Master
http://www.kargomaster.com/


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

system one is made right here in NJ

I bought a used rack recently from a dealer who had someone trade a truck in with one. I went to the factory in NJ about 30 minutes from me and picked up a second tool box they sell and the longer posts because the guy who had my rack had a 150, i have a 350.

I am not sure they have a 5 1/2' system. Mine is for a 6' bed even though my bed is 6 1/2" it still works just fine. 

Best part of the system is the built in ratchet tie down system. No more straps or bungees.

they are located on a rural road and way off in the back is several huge metal buildings where they assemble and built everything. I believe the extruded aluminum is made offsite and shipped to them in long lengths. The founder/inventor died a year or so ago, so the partner who had the company with him is running things now. 

I'm very impressed with the rack. I don't haul a lot of heavy material up on the racks, for people that do, they are better off with a custom made square tubing steel rack and powder coat it. I had the trac rac system before this and it was ok, but lack of a tie down system built in was a deal breaker. plus I wanted my tool boxes on the side rails, to give me full length storage in my bed. my truck is a 350 crewcab. gotta haul the kiddos around on the weekends.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Trys this, very high quality check the fit guide: http://www.rackitinc.com/standardrack.html


----------



## belu0501 (Sep 22, 2008)

*Thanks!*

Thanks for all the advice! I have talked to Kargomaster and they said that their rack will not work. Which I do not belive... But the rack it rack looks interesting, anyone know where I can get one? I live in St. Cloud, MN I have googled it and came up with nothing. Can you use it with a tonneau cover??


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

belu0501 said:


> Thanks for all the advice! I have talked to Kargomaster and they said that their rack will not work. Which I do not belive... But the rack it rack looks interesting, anyone know where I can get one? I live in St. Cloud, MN I have googled it and came up with nothing. Can you use it with a tonneau cover??


You are only 4 hours from me I will sell you a almost new ladder rack for $100 It looks like the cargo master the back in is rounded instead of angled.
Going by memory it is 10' long over all. IT should fit yours with adjustments. My bed is 6' long.

Cole


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

ApgarNJ said:


> I had the trac rac system before this and it was ok, but lack of a tie down system built in was a deal breaker. plus I wanted my tool boxes on the side rails, to give me full length storage in my bed. my truck is a 350 crewcab. gotta haul the kiddos around on the weekends.


 I have 2 TracRac setups, I grabbed the box, cantilever and cargo restraint off of the setup I bought from Apgar, but the 6.5' bed rails and basic rack setup are for sale.:thumbsup:


----------



## TempestV (Feb 3, 2007)

I have something along these lines:
http://www.google.com/products/cata...XOGYLcwAX0_OT8Bw&sa=title&ved=0CFwQ8wIwBzgA#p

I got a fairly heavy duty roof rack off of craigslist for $10 that hooks to the rain gutters on the cab, drop one of those frames in the back of the bed, and I've carried ladders, lumber, rebar, ect, without issue. I wouldn't want to much weight up there (although when I first got the system together, I threw a big gluelam up there to test it, and it worked fine) but it works great for lighter stuff. 

the best part is that when you don't need the ladder rack, in no time at all, you can yank the rear frame, and there's nothing to get in the way for loading your truck. Also, when you get a bigger truck, you can take your roof rack with you just fine. It will fit on a long bed just as well as a short bed.


----------



## Stforeman (Nov 30, 2009)

Check out our link: www.RyderRacks.com

We just became a sponsor. (banner ads up top)

Thanks,


----------



## 11678 (Jan 11, 2007)

SystemOne makes a 5.5 rack


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

I HATE system1 racks. The way the alum rails are shaped, they trap trim and material under them and damage the material with the sharp edges. The rubber on the rails is also annoying, doesn't allow you to slide your material up or off the of the rack. I am gonna go down to that guy on NC for a custom built Alum rack for my 250 or 2500 that should be comming up in a few months.


And the rachet straps that are included suck. The ratchet it too course and sometimes you either can't get it tight enough, or it is so tight it again, damages what your carrying.... maybe you will be okay being a plumber, but as a trim carpenter, I carry mostly trim and need the rack to be strong, yet easy on my material. I find EPDM bungies work best.




Stforeman said:


> Check out our link: www.RyderRacks.com
> 
> We just became a sponsor. (banner ads up top)
> 
> Thanks,


THIS DUDE!


----------

